# knicks are #4 in the east



## NYsteak (Aug 18, 2003)

with healthy Mcdyess and addition of NVE, knicks are #4 in the east.

1. Pistons
2. Nets
3. Pacers
4. Knicks
5. Heats
6. 76er
7. Celtics
8. Bulls


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The Magic could beat almost all of those teams and the Hornets will be at least Top 6.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYsteak</b>!
> with healthy Mcdyess and addition of NVE, knicks are #4 in the east.
> 
> 1. Pistons
> ...


hah... ok, so there are some people who don't like Orlando and their additions, but Chicago in the playoffs and not Orlando? Come on.

If McDyess is healthy, and that is a big if, NY might be able to sneak into the playoffs, maybe if they can bring in Van Exel.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

uh where did the magic go?


oh yea,... tmac is gonna be worse this season becuz hes goin into his prime


and juwan howard is gonna make the team worse becuz hes gonna help put points on the board

and gooden and griciek are gonna all of the sudden start sucking just like when gooden avged 12 rbs and 14 points in the playoffs this year


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah right... In no particular order... Detroit..Indy..Jersey..New Orleans..Philly..Boston are pretty solid... While Wash..Tor..Chicago and MIA all should be battle'n for the last two spot's... The Knickerbocker's to the best of my knowledge haven't traded for Van Ex... Nor has anyone seen a healthy Dice actually play ball... Therefore... Their playoff chances ain't no better than Cleveland or Atlanta's... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Forget it, not worth debating.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYsteak</b>!
> with healthy Mcdyess and addition of NVE, knicks are #4 in the east.
> 
> 1. Pistons
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: 

oh youre being serious 

I guess KVH is a secret weapon


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYsteak</b>!
> with healthy Mcdyess and addition of NVE, knicks are #4 in the east.
> 
> 1. Pistons
> ...


Ballscientist stop with these ridiculous posts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The knicks have a chance of being 4th form the bottom of the east. But forth from the top? no way.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

*Bwhahahaha*

thanks for that, i needed a laugh:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYsteak</b>!
> with healthy Mcdyess and addition of NVE, knicks are #4 in the east.
> 
> 1. Pistons
> ...


Where is Orlando,Toronto,New Orleans and maybe even Washington???


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by NYsteak!
> 1. Pistons
> 2. Nets
> 3. Pacers
> ...


Miami 5th  .


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

actually no

 the Knicks should be no. 1 

mcdyess needs crutches and he's good to go.
KVH is a born leader.:uhoh: :sour: :sigh: :dead:  :|


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYsteak</b>!
> with healthy Mcdyess and addition of NVE, knicks are #4 in the east.
> 
> 1. Pistons
> ...


Are you grizzoistight in disguise? Magic not in the playoffs:laugh: 

The Kings won't be in the West Playoffs either.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Whats next.. chants of "Keith for MVP" at Madison Square Garden? Man whatever you are smoking man ya gots to hook me up, must be some real Rasheed quality chronic...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

chances of NY and miami even making playoffs are not good. the raptors will probably be there though.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Yeah right... In no particular order... Detroit..Indy..Jersey..New Orleans..Philly..Boston are pretty solid... While Wash..Tor..Chicago and MIA all should be battle'n for the last two spot's... The Knickerbocker's to the best of my knowledge haven't traded for Van Ex... Nor has anyone seen a healthy Dice actually play ball... Therefore... Their playoff chances ain't no better than Cleveland or Atlanta's... Jus my opinion... Peace


This entire thread is a joke. Did we get traded to the Western Conference without me knowing? And what did the EC get in return for us?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

New Orleans AND Orlando both miss the playoffs.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> This entire thread is a joke. Did we get traded to the Western Conference without me knowing? And what did the EC get in return for us?


LMAO... Forgot to put you as a lock... So sorry... I'm sure you got my point that the Knickerbockers had NO CHANCE... Orlando will win the championship this season.... YEAH RIGHT... Peace


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Threads like this make you wonder how Ballscientist manages to elude the one-star rating :laugh:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Ah...a Knicks homer. 

I've always wondered why there weren't more of them around here, considering how many Laker homers we have polluting this board.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Ah...a Knicks homer.
> 
> I've always wondered why there weren't more of them around here, considering how many Laker homers we have polluting this board.


Knicks homers are always great, because unlike the Lakers and Bulls homers, their team is going absolutely nowhere.

On fanhome there were tons of them...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Ah...a Knicks homer.
> 
> I've always wondered why there weren't more of them around here, considering how many Laker homers we have polluting this board.


 Good point, the way I see it is that the Knicks do have other Homers, but because they suck, their semi-realistic say they are an ok team, and that doesn't draw much attention. Though because the Lakers are a very good team, their semi-realistic Homers say they're the best team ever, which of course draws a huge outrage.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYsteak</b>!
> with healthy Mcdyess and addition of NVE, knicks are #4 in the east.
> 
> 1. Pistons
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Knicks homers are always great, because unlike the Lakers and Bulls homers, their team is going absolutely nowhere.
> ...


I wasn't aware of any others around here?

I think 99% of the Knicks fans here are pretty much content on suckiness.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of any others around here?
> ...


Naw... none others around here... but on Fanhome there were tons. Always posting wild trade suggestions and such.

Dunno if they're still there because that site sucks major **** right now.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Hum..Ok*

The only chance of the Knicks became te 4th seed in east is that some of the unrealistic trades they think are fare happen.

Example: Charlie Ward and Kurt Thomas for Cris Webber (You can put your favorite All Star Player here)....

Pizzoni


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Just wondering but what were you smoking when you made this? Heat making the playoffs? not this year buddy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Ah...a Knicks homer.
> 
> I've always wondered why there weren't more of them around here, considering how many Laker homers we have polluting this board.


You just couldn´t control yourself, could you?  
You haaaaaad to mention the Lakers...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> You just couldn´t control yourself, could you?
> You haaaaaad to mention the Lakers...


Him not mentioning the Lakers is like Laker4peat not mentioning his hate for Tim Duncan every post. :laugh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Him not mentioning the Lakers is like Laker4peat not mentioning his hate for Tim Duncan every post. :laugh:


Not every post! :upset: 
Remember he also hates Michael Jordan!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Not every post! :upset:
> Remember he also hates Michael Jordan!


And he loves him some Shaq......

How can someone hate Jordan? Kids these days   :no: :sigh:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh man, I don't mean to pick on ya dude but that was about the WORST picks I've ever seen. I mean I'm sorry Miami will not make the playoffs this year, even thier fans know it. The Knicks will not make it either and you had them 4th!!!! The Majic will make it and so will the Hornets. Oh man I mean around the 8th seed with the Bulls their is some argument but come on! I think it will be the Nets & Pistons 1 & 2 then in any order because it could go any way the Pacers, Celtics, Majic, Hornets & 76ers will fight for 3-7 and the last slot will be fought out between the Bulls, maybe the Wizards or possibly the Raptors maybe the Knicks could fight here but doubtful.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> You just couldn´t control yourself, could you?
> You haaaaaad to mention the Lakers...


It has nothing to do with control...

The day Laker fans stop polluting these boards is the day I stop talking about Laker fans polluting these boards.


----------

